# Spayed!! (pics)



## ADEE (Jul 31, 2008)

We just now finally got home.. Rain did wonderful according to the vet and im just glad its over with. Waiting to get her spayed has been a huge weight on my shoulders and im glad its finally done. She held her peepee all the way home and as soon as i let her into her cage she jumped right in her litter pan and peed for what felt like forever hahaha.. poor girl had to GO! She also started munching on some hay too which helped me feel a bit better about this being done. I will see how she does in the morning and weigh her pellets and see how much of it she ate. Thanks everyone for all the well wishes, comments and suggestions, just as you all said she did great!



Still covered in betadine










::update:: Im going to take fresh pictures tonight, she has managed to clean herself up and has very little betadine still on her coat and belly. I have released her back to the rest of her cage (she was locked on the bottom level last night and until today at 3:30) and shes happily sitting on the second floor. She seems to be eating fine (not so much pellets) but she ate a nice big serving of hay and romaine, and also drank quite a bit.


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing great poor girlie bet she is glad its summer with such a baldy bit


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 31, 2008)

Rain really bounced back fast! It must be such a relief to you. The girls don't often start eating immediately like that. And what a cute little belly!:inlove:


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 31, 2008)

I know the relief that you're feeling..it's like a huge weight lifted off of your shoulders! That's how I felt when Alaska was done. I'm so glad she's eating and drinking for you, that a good sign. Are her stitches internal? Her incision looks a lot like Alaska's did.

-I love your bunny's name. I've always wanted to name my daughter (if I have one) Rain


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 31, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I'm glad it went well.


----------



## ADEE (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I let her out of her cage tonight to stretch a little bit and before i could even lock her door in the open position she was already doing binkies.. shes really feeling great considering the obvious!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, Rain has recovered really quickly - what a little trooper.

Pleased everything went so smoothly

Jan


----------



## ADEE (Aug 1, 2008)

2 days post surgery, she cleaned it up nicely


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 1, 2008)

That patch looks quite sore and open still, is that the result of a normal spay?

Am glad your girl is doing well:rose:

Jo xx


----------



## ADEE (Aug 1, 2008)

It actually looks great considering how recent the spay was. You can also see how much less swollen her belly is. The incision has already created a scab and closed up some too, the scab looks black which makes it look less healed. She still has some bruising but thats expected.


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 1, 2008)

I hadn't seen any post-spay photos before, hence my surprise. I wasn't implying she hadn't been well looked after or anything like that.

Jo xx


----------



## ADEE (Aug 1, 2008)

Jo, I wasnt accusing you of doing that at all.. I was just saying it is healing normally and it looks very good considering how recent her spay was. Thats why I did the pictures, so more people can get a look at the process so they can see what is/isnt normal. On the flip side, every rabbit, every vet is different so there are going to be differences


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, it sounds like she's recovered really quickly!! When my girl was spayed, she hardly moved for like 3 days. I had to make sure I was near her because she just peed where she sat. I hope she continues to recover so well!!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 1, 2008)

awe, im sorry to hear your bun healed so slowly. I wouldve been a nervous wreck if Rain did those things!

Were very pleased with the rate Rain has healed.. shes wonderful for letting me look at her too. Shes already back to her old playful self in her cage. I just gave her a new blankey for her cage and shes already playing and burrowing under it  even got a video of her doing so. Its like nothing ever happened lol.

Thanks for commenting


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 3, 2008)

A spay on a female rabbit is a major op compared to a male rabbit's neuter isn't it?

Jo xx


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

It is more invasive then a neuter yes, however getting a female bunny spayed not only keeps her from reproducing but greatly reduces her chances of getting different types of cancer later on in life. We do not have any male rabbits here so it was not at all done to prevent babies, it was done to insure she could have the best chance of having the most normal healthy life she could. We love Rain very much and would be heartbroken if she lost her life to something that could be avoided.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 3, 2008)

i'm glad everything went well!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/spay.html

There is some helpful info that aided me in my choice to have her spayed, perhaps might be helpful for people who havnt read up on the benefits of spaying their rabbits.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

4 days post surgery looking even better!


----------



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

What a super-trooper she is! Way to go, Rain!

When my two girls were spayed (the same day), one bounced back that same night (eating her hay). My other girl required pain med. for several extra days just to coax her to eat. They're definitely individuals. 

Jenk


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

It is amazing how much every rabbit differs, it also amazes me the rate in which they do heal! It took me over 6wks to close up from my c sections!


----------



## FallingStar (Aug 4, 2008)

That's great that the spay went well. And she looks great!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 5, 2008)

6 days post spay, she did remove the scab a little bit but it really shows how well its healing. im very pleased with it! Her current scab/scar is about the size of an eraser top on a pencil, aka very small.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 5, 2008)

Very awesome!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 5, 2008)

She's doing so great - what a little trooper. I must comment though, that the incision looks different than any of the spays I've seen. All of them have been long and thin, not round. Give that sweet Rain a nose pet for me.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 6, 2008)

it started out as a straight line as you can see in the first pic... im sure as she spent time "cleaning it" the scab healed that way.. either way as long as its not leaking puss or anything else gross it really doesnt matter how it heals as long as it does heal. It never spent anytime gaped open so thats good also. :biggrin2:she sure is a trooper!! I can only hope our new girl heals as well as she does when spay time comes!


----------



## Ivory (Aug 6, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> She's doing so great - what a little trooper. I must comment though, that the incision looks different than any of the spays I've seen. All of them have been long and thin, not round. Give that sweet Rain a nose pet for me.



From the looks of it, it started out pretty normal-looking. It looks as though she may have chewed a stitch or two out? Then again, I don't know the kind of stitching the vet used. 

At any rate, our girls who've had the round little belly, it's been due to that. But again, I don't know the kind of stitch used to sew her up. But great pictures.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the comments Ivory... yes, every vet is different. As far as i know they had internal sutures (stitches) and on the outside she used the glue instead of sutures but i could be wrong. Either way, as long as its healing and the job is done lol.. Thank you for the compliments on the pictures, i hope they help someone.. i love photography and seeing post spay pictures woudlve been helpful to me as i couldnt find many of them when i was doing searches. 

might i ask, what did you mean by "little round bellys" i was just curious what you meant by that... aside from a scar what else should i expect? It doesnt look as though shes going to keyloid from the incision, but then again Rain is the first bun we have ever had spayed... growing up it just wasnt common practice to spend the money and get your rabbit spayed.


----------



## Luci&Skittles (Oct 15, 2020)

ADEE said:


> 2 days post surgery, she cleaned it up nicely


My girl Skittles was spayed yesterday and her incision has a small hole at the top like yours does, is that normal?


----------



## Nuage (Oct 16, 2020)

Please check the date on the threads as this was posted in 2008, and it is very unlikely that this will be seen. Please start a new thread so more people will see and respond.


----------



## AVIE (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm glad to have come across this thread... Going to be going through the spay process here shortly and your updates...healing progress pictures are very informative. Thank you for sharing her journey.


----------

